# Dealing with Rabbits



## Reel Low Dad (Jun 1, 2017)

Wondering who hear has dealt with a rabbit issue under their shed. My dog is taking care of the issue but nothing interrupts my morning staring at the grass with a cup of coffee more than a half eaten rabbit. I have lattice around the shed but it is of the larger hole variety. My plan is to cover that with 1 inch chicken wire until I can get the time to put up the fancy small hole lattice.

Any suggestion on how to draw them out so I can put up the wire? Also, pic of my sweet shed.


----------



## j4c11 (Apr 30, 2017)

I haven't dealt with the rabbit issue, but stop letting your dog eat them and get them yourself, they are delicious


----------



## Overfloater (Jun 5, 2017)

Every year in the print/early summer I get rabbits trying to dig small burrows in my lawn. They usually get about six inches deep before I see it the next day and fill it in. The KBG will cover it over in short order. Not a big deal really.

Are they damaging your turf?


----------



## Reel Low Dad (Jun 1, 2017)

Overfloater said:


> Are they damaging your turf?


Nope. They hide out under the shed and the dog goes crazy. Kill count is 8 so far this year. I bought some concentrated repellant and mixed up a batch and sprayed under the shed. I think that got rid of them after a day. The dog has stayed away. I know she doesn't mind the repellant since she was licking it off the lattice.

I installed some 1/2 wire mesh and buried it under ground about 6 inches as well. Made a L shape with it and the covered it with some dirt and some rock.


----------

